
Show HN: Hourly. Helps you approximate your best hourly rate in your country - projectstnrp
https://git-toni.gitlab.io/hourly/
======
projectstnrp
Future todos:

\- Add more countries ( msg me for one in particular!).

\- Add average healthcare costs by country.

\- Chart comparison of several countries at once.

------
eb0la
I enjoyed a lot the chart comparing taxation between countries :-)

I miss more countries, too ;-)

~~~
projectstnrp
Hi, thanks! It's just a small experiment for now. But I would like to
certainly add more countries, cross-country comparisons, etc. What countries
would you like covered for example? :)

